# Alba STB102 & TiVo settings



## gonefishin101 (Dec 13, 2009)

Apologies if this has already been covered, search didn't elicit any useful (or comprensible!) results. I've bought a cheapo Alba Freeview receiver, as my old TiVo didn't recognise the integrated tuner in my new Samsung TV. The TV can see the signal from the TiVo and from the external receiver but I can't seem to get any remote codes to work. Any ideas? Also I'd rather not use the IR blaster, if that's an option - the TiVo is connected to the TV using a Scart to RGB adapter.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

gonefishin101 said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered, search didn't elicit any useful (or comprensible!) results. I've bought a cheapo Alba Freeview receiver, as my old TiVo didn't recognise the integrated tuner in my new Samsung TV. The TV can see the signal from the TiVo and from the external receiver but I can't seem to get any remote codes to work. Any ideas?


General consensus is the Alba is not supported. But if you read the FAQ it may be possible to get the codes added if someone supplies then via a suitable learning remote. There are several threads recently stating which boxes work, seem to remember the Philips DTR220 is the current choice.

TiVo does not support TV remote codes for recording purposes, only it's remote covers most TV's for channel changing and volume etc. And even if it did you would be limited to watching and recording the same channel at the same time.



gonefishin101 said:


> Also I'd rather not use the IR blaster, if that's an option


Yes use the front blaster.



gonefishin101 said:


> - the TiVo is connected to the TV using a Scart to RGB adapter.


Why? TiVo outputs RGB over the TV Scart with suitable Scart lead.


----------



## gonefishin101 (Dec 13, 2009)

Fred Smith said:


> Why? TiVo outputs RGB over the TV Scart with suitable Scart lead.


Because my TV is a newer one with only RGB or HDMI connections. Thanks for the info, I'll take a look at the FAQs.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

Thats as clear as mud.

Any modern European TV will have RGB enabled Scarts and TiVo outputs RGB over Scart, so why an adapter? And what is it converting to RGB?


----------



## -MC- (Dec 9, 2005)

gonefishin101 said:


> Apologies if this has already been covered, search didn't elicit any useful (or comprensible!) results. I've bought a cheapo Alba Freeview receiver, as my old TiVo didn't recognise the integrated tuner in my new Samsung TV. The TV can see the signal from the TiVo and from the external receiver but I can't seem to get any remote codes to work. Any ideas? Also I'd rather not use the IR blaster, if that's an option - the TiVo is connected to the TV using* a Scart to RGB adapter.*
> 
> Thanks in advance...


Do you mean Scart to Component adaptor ?


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

His adaptor might be one of these SCART to RGB phono leads:








or "component", not RGB, which _does _need an adaptor box.


----------



## gonefishin101 (Dec 13, 2009)

Apparently I'm not allowed to post images or links until I've made at least 5 posts. So I guess this will have to remain an enigma til then. To be honest I wasn't aware previously that such a thing as a SCART to RGB existed - it flummoxed the guy I spoke to in the local Maplin too.

At one end it's a SCART female connection and at the other end a RGB connector.


----------

